# [Tut] Share Your Net Connection Over LAN



## theraven (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah i know i posted it earlier ..
but since the mods havent moved it...
well actually i had to make a few edits and that thread was locked on request
so mods delete *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11401 if u wish
here goes nuthing

I suggest u read Digen's guide to setting up a LAN connection Here and common troubleshooting tips here before reading this .

*There are 4 ways u can achieve this Depending on your hardware and other circumstances *

* The best way if it works for you IMHO:* Bridge your 2 lan connections and you're up and running in no time . Ofcourse this would work only if u have a broadband connection and are using NIC's for the net connection as well.
To do this select the 2 connections .. right click and select " bridge connections".
now your 2 connections (Internal LAN and ISP) will work as one 
*img236.exs.cx/img236/5593/bridging0gw.th.jpg

* If ur network has a router => *This one is very simple if ur using Broadband ! 
this is what my friend did 
the WAN connection from ur ISP goes to the WAN port of ur router 
login from the machine u usually log in from ( cuz they store this machines' LAN cards MAC address and other info ) 
after this the internet should be open on ALL remaining ports as well 
works in wireless routers too.

* P2p connection between 2 computers ( simple Home setup like i have ) or using a hub/switch *=> THE BEST OPTION IS TO ENABLE ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) in either case ! 
*Guide for Setting Up ICS: *

 make sure u have 2 ethernet cards (required if u have BROADBAND) on the host (one with net connection) PC 

 goto Control Panel => Network Connections 
Right click on ur connection and goto properties. Then the advanced TAB 
under "Internet Connection Sharing" enable "share this computers internet connection" 
in the drop down BOX below it select the LAN card to which ur HOME network is connected 
the IP of this card will automatically be taken as 192.168.0.1 and subnet: 255.255.255.0

 Tick "Allow other users to change/disable" IF u want this option set 
works best for DIAL-UP Connections ( yes u can share this too... same method ) 

*img98.exs.cx/img98/1922/ics9gj.th.jpg

 in some cases we need to ENABLE NETBeui too ! ( i had to ... ill clear the point for what later on ) 
NETbeui is no longer stupported by WinXP as a default protocol 
so follow this first 


```
pop in the windows CD in ur optical DRIVE 

browse to x:\VALUEAD\MSFT\NET\NETBeaui 

see 2 files ? NBF.SYS and NETNBF.INF ? 

copy the first one to \windows\system32\drivers directory 
the other to \windows\inf directory 

go back to Control Panel=>Network Connections 
right click on ur HOME network LAN card ... 

click "INSTALL" 

choose PROTOCOL 

select NETBeui and install it 

goto the network connections of ur NET connection now 

DISABLE( not uninstall) NETBeui, File and print sharing, Client For Microsoft Networks . this makes ur connection more secure by disabling sharing on the internet
```

*NOW its time to setup ur CLIENT computers* 
this is farely simple ... 


 your client computers ofcourse require only 1 ethernet card. 

 Goto control panel=> network connections => connection properties for HOME network card 

 Install NETBeui as stated above 

 Make sure u have selected "obtain IP address automatically" in the TCP/IP properties 

 Your good to go 

*AT THE MOST:* after a restart of both computers ( or multiple ) u should see "CONNECT USING XXXXX ON *HOST COMPUTER NAME*" in ur network connections in your client PC(s) 
*NOTE:* I couldnt see THIS till i installed NETBeui 

* In case ICS doesnt work for you/ you prefer using a software method *=> SIMPLE ... use third party tools to install a proxy server on your HOST pc ! Make Sure you have a working LAN up before attempting this though !

I'm dividing these into 2 categories 

 Transparent Proxy software : where u dont have to change connection properties of all ur apps 
examples: 
Avirt Gateway 
WinProxy Security Suite ( in version 5.2 at the time of this article ) 

 Normal Proxy Software: You'll have to configure all ur software to use this proxy 
examples: 
WinProxy ( some different one i found . in version 1.51 as of this tut ) 
others lik 602lan suite, etc. ( never used these) 

both of these are VERY easy to setup 

*for Avirt Gateway: * you need to install the HOST software on ur HOST computer and the CLIENT software on all the CLIENT computers . 
dont fret it ... ull know when ur installing it ! 
here im assuming ur LAN is already setup ! 

*for WinProxy Security Suite: *follow the setup . once its done on ur host computer ... u get to see a local PAGE where it guides u to setup ur client computers 
u probably wont need this as its a guide to setup ur LAN itself  
just make sure in ur clients u set the default GATEWAY as the IP address of ur HOST 
PS: this software has really good features 
scanning for SPAM/Adware/filtering ur connection before giving it to the CLIENT PC's 

*for WinProxy 1.5x:* just install it. put it in your startup folder so it starts automatically 
simple small software 
one window that runs on ur desktop. minimize it and keep it 
for software of "Normal Proxy" kind make sure u note down the PORT numbers for each proxy 
VIZ FTP Proxy, HTTP Proxy, SMTP Proxy etc 
all these will have the SAME IP ( that of ur HOST PC'S HOME network Cards ) but different PORTS 
by default SOCKS proxy's have a port of 1080 
HTTP PRoxies may have a port 80 as seen in some software or 3128 as seen in WinProxy 1.5x 

make sure to setup ALL ur software to use ur proxies if u use "Normal Proxy" Software 
 enjoy !

this is a quality Disco82 post


----------



## valtea (Mar 9, 2005)

just what i needed.. Thanks alot


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Aug 22, 2005)

*can we voice chat?*

Hi can we voice chat in both pc s? And is webcam available in both pcs..?


----------



## theraven (Aug 23, 2005)

ull need 3rd party software for either of those


----------



## masterasmit (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah ! now my problem has been solved. thanx man.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 23, 2005)

thanx a lot raven!,desperately needed this info.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 23, 2005)

softaware for voice chat? plz
Thanks


----------



## ravimevcha (Dec 24, 2005)

valtea said:
			
		

> just what i needed.. Thanks alot


same here.. Thanks a lot


----------



## abhinav (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks a lot buddy
Really a Good and well needed tutorial u got.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 28, 2007)

theraven
[b said:
			
		

> If ur network has a router => [/b]This one is very simple if ur using Broadband !
> this is what my friend did
> the WAN connection from ur ISP goes to the WAN port of ur router
> login from the machine u usually log in from ( cuz they store this machines' LAN cards MAC address and other info )
> ...



can u explain bit more I am using bsnl type (ii) modem viz having three ports wifi , LAN , USB


----------

